# Wife's first deer ever and some other pics from this season



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

My wife and I were lucky enough to draw a gun hunt at Pee Dee NWR in Ansonville NC. This is more or less a 'management' hunt for USFWS but due to the crop fields and excellent habitat, it also happens to be one of the best draw hunts in the Southeast. We hunted all 3 days, and on the last day at 10:30am, my wife shot her first deer. It was the biggest deer of the weekend @ 175lbs, 8pt typical or 9pt if you count the kicker as a non-typical.









I also came away with a deer, albeight 100lbs lighter on the hoof. Thought this button was a small doe that we stalked up on while returning to the truck










Shot this doe two weekends ago in my backyard










Also shot one of these in the backyard










My oldest son (and his brother) with his doe he shot in the backyard


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

a lot of good eatin there... congrats on all the kills...


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Pretty cool to be able to hunt in your back yard. Nice buck your wife has there too


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Real nice for a first deer. Congrats. Backyards are real convenient.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Very Nice, especially for a first deer. Sounds like you have a pretty nice backyard. . .


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Congrats, you're gonna need a bigger freezer!!


----------



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

Good Stuff! Congrats to you and the family.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work! Nothing like fillin the freezer. way to go!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Good goin! Congrats!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice rack in the first pic.


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats a great buck for her first deer!!! Great pics..thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

I bagged a beautiful 6 pt' with a Ford E-250 right before christmas.


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------

